# reflectorized bulbs?



## Blunted (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone tried these bulbs with a built in reflector? they claim to be superior to the standard bulb and hood. heres some info
"This specialty High Output 400 watt High Pressure Sodium Bulb has it's own "built-in" reflector! The reflector optics are built them right into the lamp, no need for large, expensive reflectors! Featuring a perfectly aligned arc-tube to maximize lumen output at an astounding 95% efficiency. The unique design creates amazing uniformity in light spread, and since there is no standard reflector to trap in heat, growers can place this bulb much closer to their plants. Placing this lamp closer to plants results in increased light intensity which produces healthier, FASTER plant growth. Reflectorized 400w HPS lamp works with any standard High Pressure Sodium ballast system (S51 type - standard).   "The All in One Lamp!"   Compare to GAVITA or AGROSUN !!!  A superior lamp/bulb to grow with.  The upper part of the inner surface of the lamp has a reflective aluminum coating allowing 95% of the light to be reflected down to the plants!   

Reflectorized Lamp Info:  
- Outstanding Reflective Qualities: 95% effecient!   
- Amazing uniformity in light spread   
- 10% more light on the plant canopy.   
- Reduces green house / grow room shadowing and "hot spots"   
- The light distribution compared with a well designed luminaire/reflector is superior giving an effective higher light output.   
- No heavy, expensive shades/reflectors to assemble.   
- High Output 58,000 LUMENS! (standard 400w HPS bulbs emit only 50,000 lumens)  
- Higher Output = Faster/More Plant Growth = Higher Yields  
- Universal positioning   - Longer Life than standard HPS bulbs (24,000+ hours)  
- Can be used inside the Cool Tubes   - Color Temp: 2100K  
- One Year Warranty  

Construction:

The lamp construction consists of an axial asymmetrical glass shell. The upper part of the inner surface of the lamp has a reflective aluminum coating. In this way the plane of the edge of the surface is parallel to the axis of the arc tube. With this construction the reflected energy will not impinge on the arc tube, hence the life of the arc tube will be better than a normal high pressure discharge lamp. This construction also enables many forms of light distribution to be realized in the design of the lamp profile.  

The internal reflector lamp has a number of advantages over standard lamps. The internal reflector gives a combination of high efficiency and high stability during the life of the lamp. Internal reflector lamps can be used in light fixtures which are of simple construction and hence are of lower cost. They also require little or no maintenance. High Pressure Sodium Lamps have not made use of internal reflectors until now because of the difficulty in designing lamps of axial asymmetrical construction whereby the reflected energy from the reflected energy from the reflector does not pass through the arc tube. The new construction gives not only, in principle, a zero energy reflection onto the arc tube which enhance the life of the arc tube and maintains a higher light output during the life of the lamp, but provides a better and more flexible distribution of the available light output with a greater efficiency.You really should try a REFLECTORIZED BULB in your grow room! We have had excellent feedback from the people we had buy them!Proper lighting is THE most important factor in your indoor garden.Put this bulb to the test !   At this low price, you simply cannot go wrong. Could just be the best purchase you've ever made for your grow room! 

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47682


----------



## BenDover (Jan 7, 2008)

It looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Puff- The Magic Dragon (Jan 7, 2008)

I have never used the Gavita bulb, but I know people who have and they say it works great.

If I were doing a "spare-no-expense" setup, that's what I would use.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 8, 2008)

I think HTG is selling a generic version, since they are only a few bucks more than a regular economy-level bulb, and considerably less than a hortilux.


----------



## Blunted (Jan 9, 2008)

I wasn't saying for people to buy this one, I was simply showing an example, the link for a picture. Or perhaps your paying too much for hortilux bulbs, more advertising a company more money you pay for the product. This bulbs also puts out 3k more lumens then a hortilux, not much but still nice. just some thoughts..


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks great to me and ideal for my closet, i just wonders how you hung it...


----------

